# 1000 Karpfen aus Teich geklaut



## Floma (10. November 2020)

Welche Verwendung gibt es denn bitte für 1000 mutmaßliche K1, die den geschilderten Transport ja kaum in größerer Stückzahl überlebt haben? 
Die Forellen machen ja noch Sinn, aber Babykarpfen.... Wenn man seinen eigenen Teich damit besetzen will, geht auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## ragbar (11. November 2020)

Dürften eher Spezialisten der "Fress ich alles "-Fraktion für infragekommen.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2020)

hi,
naja, so groß war der Schaden nun auch nicht. Habe zuerst auch daran gedacht, dass sie zum essen bestimmt waren, aber K1 Karpfen? 
Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen " Glück, dass es so wenige Fische waren, hätte schlimmer sein können"! 

Gruß


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2020)

Wie kann man nur so geil auf Fischfleisch sein das man es klauen muss, es laufen doch auch genug Rinder auf der Weide, grins...


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2020)

... der Vergleich mit Kühen ist genial   
Es kommt leider immer mal vor, dass Fische verschwinden. Denoch geht es weiter!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> naja, so groß war der Schaden nun auch nicht. Habe zuerst auch daran gedacht, dass sie zum essen bestimmt waren, aber K1 Karpfen?
> Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen " Glück, dass es so wenige Fische waren, hätte schlimmer sein können"!
> 
> Gruß


Wenn man kleine Güstern einsalzen , trocknen und als Snack zum Hochprozentigen verknuspern kann ,

dann geht das mit Kleinkarpfen auch.

Traditionelle Fischverwertung eben.

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob eine Versicherung da greift...

R.S.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2020)

Vll, werden die ja gar nicht gegessen, sondern nur umgesetzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vll, werden die ja gar nicht gegessen, sondern nur umgesetzt.



Hallo,

würde ich auch sagen. K1 sind so 10-12 cm lang, da habe ich immer einige aus den abgelassenen Weihern im Herbst (1960er und 1970er Jahre) mitgenommen, zur Verwendung als Köderfisch auf Hecht, die konnte man noch Monate hältern. Die stammten immer vom Ablaichen der im Frühjahr gesetzten K2. Zum Essen sind die noch definitiv zu klein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nuesse (11. November 2020)

Weiteres Freizeit, Hobby & Nachbarschaft | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Weiteres Freizeit, Hobby & Nachbarschaft - Jetzt in Mittweida finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Verkauf lohnt sich wohl auch nicht,dann werden sie sicher verknuspert oder umgesetzt.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Weiteres Freizeit, Hobby & Nachbarschaft | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Weiteres Freizeit, Hobby & Nachbarschaft - Jetzt in Mittweida finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Hi,
nein, der Verkauf lohnt sich nicht wirklich! Sind doch nur 1.000 Stck!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2020)

Ein k1 wiegt etwa 35g.

1000 also 35 Kilo.

35 mal 5 Euro macht schlappe € 175,00.

Für Manche viel Geld für ein paar Std. Arbeit...oder die gehen in die östl. Zucht und werden bei Schlachtreife in D. versilbert...

R.S.


----------



## Nuesse (11. November 2020)

Ich seh grad ,der Anbieter von den Karpfen ist nur ca 10km vom Ort des geschehens
entfernt


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2020)

Ganz sicher Zufall .....


----------



## phirania (11. November 2020)

Tja wenn Karpfen reden könnten....


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Hallo,

nur, wer besetzt denn K1 ? Bei uns im Verein wurden meines Wissens noch nie K1 besetzt. Immer nur K2 und K3.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. November 2020)

Floma schrieb:


> Welche Verwendung gibt es denn bitte für 1000 mutmaßliche K1, die den geschilderten Transport ja kaum in größerer Stückzahl überlebt haben?
> Die Forellen machen ja noch Sinn, aber Babykarpfen....



Fischsuppe. Borschtsch, Ucha, da kannste alles rein schmeißen, Hauptsache es riecht nach Fisch.


----------

